# Como utilizar el regulador LM317 y no morir en el intento



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2009)

Buenas!

Hace un tiempo subí unas notas de aplicación de National sobre el famoso LM317. Estas notas tienen todo lo que necesitan saber para utilizar este regulador y un gran numero de circuitos útiles. Pero los circuitos no son lo mas importante, sino las aclaraciones y recomendaciones de como usar el chip.

Como lo puse cerca del final de un thread sobre una fuente regulada, es probable que no lo encuentren muy facilmente aquellos que lo necesiten, así que decidí crear este nuevo thread con una referencia al lugar donde están esos documentos para que los bajen si les hacen falta.

Atención: Si en alguna nota de aplicación habla de LM117 o del LM217, estos son *EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO QUE EL LM31*7, pero en versiones militar e industrial respectivamente.

Están acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/136424/ _
Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (May 26, 2009)

No hacía falta subirlos mientras exista la página de National, con un link basta.
AN-178 - Application Note 178 Applications for an Adjustable IC Power Regulator
AN-181 - Application Note 181 3-Terminal Regulator Is Adjustable
AN-182 - Application Note 182 Improving Power Supply Reliability with IC Power Regulators


----------



## ssyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Alguien me podria decir algo sobre la minifuente conmutada con el LM317? esta en una hoja de datos


----------

